

I can't believe this is Butter! A tour of btrfs - trauco
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxWuaozpe2I

======
drostie
I liked the comments in the video more than the presentation itself. "What,
you can't do online corruption?!" stuck with me as an :D face moment.

